# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Marine fish with character

## AquaticQuotient.com

Aquariums set up purely for marine fish are in decline, with many hobbyists opting for the more challenging reef environment. But this means you miss out on some of the best fish, says Jeremy Gay.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

